# MTD Pro 13AT605H718 (2006) brakes don't work



## dionysia (Sep 13, 2012)

I have an MTD Pro 13AT605H718 (2006). The brakes have stopped working and I can't figure out how to fix them. What should I look for?


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Look for a self locking nut (1/2 inch wrench size) in the center of the brake disc assembly.This is the adjuster.I set the parking brake and put the tractor in neuteral gear and tighten the nut until the tractor wo'nt roll then fine tune it from there.I also spray the entire assembly with a WD40 type oil.The brake assembly should be on one side of the transmission,accessable from underneath.


----------

